# Shoulders



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Best intense shoulder workout ?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Barbell Shoulder Press, 4 sets 10-12 reps, 1 minute rest

Lateral Raises, Drop Set 4 sets 12-15 reps, 1 minute rest

Front Raises, 3 sets 10-12 reps, 1 minute rest

Dumbbell Upright Rows, Drop Set 4 sets 12-15 reps, 1 minute rest

Isometrics for the lateral head, 2 times, 30 seconds rest

Finisher: Dumbbell Shoulder Press, 1-2 sets 20-25 reps, 30 seconds rest

Prepare to cry


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Dumbell shoulder press

Seated lateral raises

Barbell upright row

Cable face pulls

Done


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Man 123 said:


> Barbell Shoulder Press, 4 sets 10-12 reps, 1 minute rest
> 
> Lateral Raises, Drop Set 4 sets 12-15 reps, 1 minute rest
> 
> ...


You do all that for shoulders twice a week and recommend Natties to do the same, far too much IMO especially if like you say it's twice a week


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

36-26 said:


> You do all that for shoulders twice a week and recommend Natties to do the same, far too much IMO especially if like you say it's twice a week


I'm natty and I do that twice a week. Gained 40 pounds of muscle in 6 years training 2 times a week, there's no reason to train once a week unless you are 60 years old. Muscles are repaired in 48 hours.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

36-26 said:


> You do all that for shoulders twice a week and recommend Natties to do the same, far too much IMO especially if like you say it's twice a week


When I first started and knew nothing I trained Pull Ups, Bench Press and Shoulder Press 3 times a week, I grew like crazy.

The soreness you experience is caused by the lactic acid, a waste product of energy production, it has nothing to do with if the muscle is repaired or not.

So I train whether there is soreness or not, it doesn't matter.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Man 123 said:


> I'm natty and I do that twice a week. Gained 40 pounds of muscle in 6 years training 2 times a week, there's no reason to train once a week unless you are 60 years old. Muscles are repaired in 48 hours.


There is every reason not to do that much unless you are a pro who can spend the rest of every day relaxing and eating. For normal people that is far too much especially if you are doing similar volume for all bodyparts. You must be in the gym for two hours a day six days a week, normal people don't have that time.

40lbs of muscle natty, what do you start at and what are you now? What height etc?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

36-26 said:


> There is every reason not to do that much unless you are a pro who can spend the rest of every day relaxing and eating. For normal people that is far too much especially if you are doing similar volume for all bodyparts. You must be in the gym for two hours a day six days a week, normal people don't have that time.
> 
> 40lbs of muscle natty, what do you start at and what are you now? What height etc?


My week is Push/Pull/Legs/Push/Pull/Legs/Rest, every workout last about 50 minutes.

I'm 1.92 cm (6'3'') , started at 85 kg (187 pounds) now I am 105 kg (230 pounds) about 12% bodyfat but it took me 6 years, a steroid user can gain that in 4 months.

Last year I gained about 6 pounds only, 10 months bulking 2 months cutting, too much effort for so little reward, that's why I'm looking for gear now.

Back in the subject, I adviced a hard shoulder routine because that's what the OP asked but my training is short, 7 exercises per day, 3-4 sets each.

Same intensity, less volume, more frequency, that's what works for me.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe it worked for me because I'm young tho, I started at 20 and I'm 27 now, but then again, I don't see why you shouldn't train twice a week each muscle group.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Man 123 said:


> My week is Push/Pull/Legs/Push/Pull/Legs/Rest, every workout last about 50 minutes.
> 
> I'm 1.92 cm (6'3'') , started at 85 kg (187 pounds) now I am 105 kg (230 pounds) about 12% bodyfat but it took me 6 years, a steroid user can gain that in 4 months.
> 
> ...


That doesn't make sense,you implied that was the shoulder session you do, and said to do it twice a week now you are saying you only do 7 exercises on a push day which is a completely different thing altogether, why advise something completely ridiculous when it's not even close to what has worked well for you.

Btw there is no way anyone on steroids would gain 40lbs of muscle in 4 months either but that's another argument for a different day


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

it worked for you because you put the work in mate fair play to you..im just getting started after a long rest im hopeing muscle memory isnt a myth..and wot do you guys think about muscle memory im 40 now itrained for about 10 years on and off and iv had about a 6 year rest do you think i can still pack on the muscle if i put in the work and with the help of muscle memory i can be a monster again i would love to hear your input thanks lads


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

36-26 said:


> That doesn't make sense,you implied that was the shoulder session you do, and said to do it twice a week now you are saying you only do 7 exercises on a push day which is a completely different thing altogether, why advise something completely ridiculous when it's not even close to what has worked well for you.
> 
> Btw there is no way anyone on steroids would gain 40lbs of muscle in 4 months either but that's another argument for a different day


Oh my god, you have no clue about anything.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

cheers lads


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Over head press

Lateral raise

Rear delt raise


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Man 123 said:


> Oh my god, you have no clue about anything.


Ya good man, don't be getting angry because your ridiculous advice was bull and you were called on it only to later say it's not what you even do yourself.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Charlee Scene said:


> Over head press
> 
> Lateral raise
> 
> Rear delt raise


Simple and effective


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> Oh my god, you have no clue about anything.


Whats with the synthol guy in your avi?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Whats with the synthol guy in your avi?


Synthol? LMAO he wishes!

More like olive oil guy :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

It's a freak from Brazil, from my point of view the worst oil freak I have ever seen.

Brazil became the cradle of the synthol-olive oil freaks these days.

When I realised that it says Zyzz in his shirt I cracked LMFAO


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> Synthol? LMAO he wishes!
> 
> More like olive oil guy :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


There are worse examples of oil filled idiots, but nonetheless a fine example of pure and utter idiocy :thumb:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> There are worse examples of oil filled idiots, but nonetheless a fine example of pure and utter idiocy :thumb:


LMFAO :laugh: but you have to give him the credit that he was discovered this year so he's the oil freak of the year :laugh:

Gonna do a thread about it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Dumbell shoulder press
> 
> Seated lateral raises
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

nickynoo said:


> it worked for you because you put the work in mate fair play to you..im just getting started after a long rest im hopeing muscle memory isnt a myth..and wot do you guys think about muscle memory im 40 now itrained for about 10 years on and off and iv had about a 6 year rest do you think i can still pack on the muscle if i put in the work and with the help of muscle memory i can be a monster again i would love to hear your input thanks lads


I'm 47, started training again last May after about 5 years off. Started at around 22 -23% BF, at 207 lbs. Currently at around 12% BF at 216 lbs. Height is 5'11",

When I started, my jeans were a very tight 36", I just got into a pair of 32" jeans last week. This week they are loose, I can actually fit a whole fist in the waist band.

So if you look at the BF reduction of 10% starting at 207 lbs, and weight increase of 9 lbs. All in all, I have gained roughly 30 lbs of muscle since May 2013.

Good luck.


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

I love pre-exhausting my shoulders by super setting dumbbell laterals with dumbbell presses. Get a great burn!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> My week is Push/Pull/Legs/Push/Pull/Legs/Rest, every workout last about 50 minutes.
> 
> I'm 1.92 cm (6'3'') , started at 85 kg (187 pounds) now I am 105 kg (230 pounds) about 12% bodyfat but it took me 6 years, a steroid user can gain that in 4 months.
> 
> ...


40lbs of muscle tissue in 4 months? That's a new one lol


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 40lbs of muscle tissue in 4 months? That's a new one lol


Two words: Bostin Loyd.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> I'm natty and I do that twice a week. Gained 40 pounds of muscle in 6 years training 2 times a week, there's no reason to train once a week unless you are 60 years old. Muscles are repaired in 48 hours.


Volume has a part to play too, too much volume and it will be far longer than 48 hours!

If u get that right balance of not too much/not too little twice a week is a beast!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> Two words: Bostin Loyd.


What about him mate?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Volume has a part to play too, too much volume and it will be far longer than 48 hours!
> 
> If u get that right balance of not too much/not too little twice a week is a beast!


Exactly


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> What about him mate?


He did a video with Nick Wright saying that he can make him gain 40 pounds in 4 months with a 1500 dolars cycle.

Crazy.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> He did a video with Nick Wright saying that he can make him gain 40 pounds in 4 months with a 1500 dolars cycle.
> 
> Crazy.


40-50lbs he said and 25-30lbs of actual muscle. Even that's bullsh?t IMO.


----------



## WakefieldMatt (Jan 20, 2014)

JamieSL said:


> Best intense shoulder workout ?


Whats your shoulder workout like at the minute? and are you eating to bulk?


----------



## JBrittan (Nov 22, 2013)

I really love the workout i do, shoulders is my strongest bodypart, my routine is usualy along the lines of this:

Seated db shoulder press 4x6-12 starting with heaviest dbs

Smith machine behind the neck 4x6-12

Side lateral raises 4x12-20

Wide grip upright row 4x12-20

Maybe some shoulder press machine with light weight high reps just to burn them out.

Also if you sit facing the shoulder press machine and push up that way you can really feel your shoulders being worked.


----------

